# Simple Zucchini Gratin



## Zereh (Dec 5, 2010)

I realized that there were three zuchinni hiding in the bottom of my fridge as I was putting away groceries last night.  Here's what I did with them:

Preheat oven to 450

Slice the zuchinni into 1/4-inch slices
Chop two large cloves garlic
Chop a shallot
1 T butter and 1 T olive oil in a heated pan
Cook until the zuchinni are crisp-tender (four or five minutes)

I added a generous 1/4 c half-and-half (or cream or milk or whatever you have on hand) and let it heat through. Then added about 1/4 c parmesan and gave it a good stir to coat everything. Stir in 1/3 c panko bread crumb. Put the mixture into a small casserole dish. 

Cover with an additional 1/3 c panko and 1/3 c parmesan. Bake until the top is toasty brown on top. About 10 minutes (I think I left mine closer to 15, but I like the crunch).


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 5, 2010)

Sounds very good.  I love zucchini also paired with yellow squash and pimento for color.  I definitely will try your recipe.


----------



## babetoo (Dec 5, 2010)

i have some in fridge. think i will make for dinner tomorrow night. sounds delish.


----------



## snickerdoodle (Dec 5, 2010)

Yes, this sounds wonderful!  I will definitely have to try it.


----------



## Robo410 (Dec 6, 2010)

looks simple and really good!  thanks


----------



## simonaskitchen (Dec 7, 2010)

Mmmhh, good! You can also use for pasta, adding to zucchini garlic or onion, cooked with a little olive oil. Toss pasta into a skillet and it's ready! 

P.S.: if you have, add some freash basil at the end!


----------

